# Which Agouti is this?



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

At the moment I have a litter from a Blue Tan mother and an Agouti Blue father.

From one of the young ones I do have my doubts about her colour. At first I thought she was a Lilac agouti but I think she is to brown for tha (little bit like caramel) so I had the idea that she might be a Agouti Blue Coffee.
Both parents carry b and C-dilutions.

Here is a picture of mama with her daughters, 2 Agouti Blue, the most bright coloured Agouti Lilac and that the little girl I would like to hear some sugestions from you all 

What do you think?
Is she an Agouti Lilac or Agouti Blue Coffee or some other colour?


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

Did I post this maybe on the wrong subforum?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't see a problem but if you want it moved elsewhere it's ok.Beautiful mice.


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for checking and the compliment!
I hope someone can help me with the colour ;-)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I think it's a diluted cinnamon.


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

thank you for your reply moustress, but both parents are dd. So that means that cinnamon D* is not possible.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

do you know exactly which c's the parents carry?

It could be one of those colours that dont actualy have a name.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yupper; that's what I be thinkin'...


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

I do only know that the mother carries cch because her own mother is a blue fox. 
From the father I only know that his parents are blue and lilac spotted.

As I wrote in the start of the topic I also think this is an Agouti with C dilutions  But Cinnamon is not possible because both parents are dd.
I was hoping to give it a name, Silvered Coffee blue or Lilac silvered blue for example (A*B*cch ce dd PP or A* bb cch ce PP) but I think I have to accept that I can not name this colour ;-)

Maybe I breed her to see what the offspring can tell me 

I have tried to find


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

To me she looks like a very mealy lilac, her mother's top color does appear rather mealy so it would make sense the daughter's would be as well. When you blow into the coat do you see any rings? Agouti based colors will have well defined rings of color along the hair shaft[lilac agouti would be tan at the tip and lilac at the base].

If she is agouti, I would guess she is another Lilac agouti. Variations in the ticking can cause a lot of different shades, usually not quite so distinct within the same litter but not impossible.


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

She has a greyis/bluish undercoat, so she is Agouti.
This is the mother too, different light, I do agree that her coat can be more evenly coloured


----------

